# "Hi Galaxy" wake up to Google now instead of S-voice - *Bounty



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there.

Note 3 works great waking up from sleep with the "Hi Galaxy" command, this goes right to s-voice.

apparently this type of feature like the motox is built into the snap800 proc hardware.

If we could modify s-voice to open google now this would be a huge hit.

It looks like we are stuck with "Hi Galaxy" as a wake up command now unlike the N2 where you could change it, but Hi Galaxy would be fine..

So, anyone up to throwing a few bucks in the pot as bounty to add this functionality?

(apparently a few on xda have used tasker to make this happen but its slow and the mic has problems opening.)

1. Phone locked sleeping

2. say "Hi Galaxy"

3. google now pops up with an open mic ready to rock n roll.

Cheers!


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Hi there.
> Note 3 works great waking up from sleep with the "Hi Galaxy" command, this goes right to s-voice.
> apparently this type of feature like the motox is built into the snap800 proc hardware.
> 
> ...


Ready?

Download https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=AutomateIt.mainPackage (or tasker or any app like this of your choice) have it set to open Google Search whenever S-voice opens. Set your S-voice to accept voice commands. BOOM! I use it everyday.

"Hi Galaxy" Google now opens, "ok Google" followed by whatever you please.

Edit: missed the part where you've read about it being slow/mic doesn't work. The mic works perfectly fine and is not slow at all. There's very little delay, certainly not enough to notice! Give it a shot, its really very an uninvasive app and performs EXACTLY what you're looking for m

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## solo24 (Nov 1, 2013)

I attempted this. It works kinda. But once the Google search app launches, you still have to say the Google command."OK Google". Is there a wadi to eliminate that and have the mic auto launch.

Would prefer to not have to say hi galaxy then okay Google.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

solo24 said:


> I attempted this. It works kinda. But once the Google search app launches, you still have to say the Google command."OK Google". Is there a wadi to eliminate that and have the mic auto launch.
> 
> Would prefer to not have to say hi galaxy then okay Google.


I don't know of a way to have Google Now listen without saying "ok Google". And since you need to say "hi galaxy" to launch S-voice, then have an app trigger Google Now, you'd have to use both. Not to be snide, but is it really an inconvenience having to say 2 more words?

Believe me I hear ya, Google should (and probably will) incorporate a voice command to unlock the phone from sleep and immediately listen for more voice commands. But it's really not THAT bad to have to say both.

And I've had zero problem getting the sequence to work with close zero lag. Is it instantaneous? No, but there's no major delay by any means.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## solo24 (Nov 1, 2013)

Not by any means a huge deal but just a little awkward and less conversational... "Hi, Galaxy...Okay google." Not a bad work-around, was just wondering if there was a slight better setup available. Like, instead of just launching the google now app. maybe launching the voice search prompt. But thanks for the work around. I will be using it until a different option becomes available.

I played around with OpenMic+ and that does the trick. It was just a little buggy and inconsistent. Plus the battery drain is a concern. There has been an update, I might revisit it.


----------



## solo24 (Nov 1, 2013)

I figured out a somewhat different solution adding on to what Gerg04 showed us. Using tasker, I was able to activate Voice search when s voice is activated. There is a little more delay then with automateit. s voice actually pops up for a brief moment. I did not get that with automateit. Unfortunately I did not see an option to select Voice Search as the app to launch in automateit.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

solo24 said:


> I figured out a somewhat different solution adding on to what Gerg04 showed us. Using tasker, I was able to activate Voice search when s voice is activated. There is a little more delay then with automateit. s voice actually pops up for a brief moment. I did not get that with automateit. Unfortunately I did not see an option to select Voice Search as the app to launch in automateit.


The app is actually " Google Search". Should look something like this in Automateit:










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I use this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hu.viczian.deathtosvoice


----------

